# Why does Brompton S6E lean to left when folded?



## Steffi (26 Aug 2018)

When folded my Brompton S6E is only balancing on one wheel. Is this normal or am I folding it wrong?

The back tire seems to be right up against the underside of the frame.


----------



## Joe Brom (27 Aug 2018)

My CHPT3 does, too. The fold was designed with a rear fender or rack with little wheel(s) to rest on, so you lose that height when resting on the bare tire. I haven't mounted them yet, but I have a set of big 66mm TPW EZ Wheels which should lift that side of the bike up a bit.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Aug 2018)

Does Sir's Brompton dress to the left or right?

I have an S-type set up without mudguards and it also leans a bit. If the bike has a slow puncture it will fall over when folded.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Sep 2018)

Yes the only chip I have on my bike is when I'd punctured and not noticed. Folded it and it fell over onto the corner of a wall. 

Never noticed it otherwise though ?


----------



## chriscross1966 (6 Sep 2018)

Brompton's expect to have something that isn't the back wheel to sit on when folded... If you do fit a mudguard rather than a rack have a look at the twin-wheel conversions to replace the Brompton single-wheel roller... as littel as 19 quid delivered for a smallish-wheeled one from China


----------

